# Anesthesia record



## DARSHNA (Mar 18, 2009)

We use paper claims to send insurance carrier with anesthesia record attach but we are planning to send electronic. Do you know which
carrier need anesthesia record along with cms1500 form. We are already sending elctronic for
medicare.


----------



## MARGARET HARRIS (Mar 18, 2009)

No carriers need an anesthesia record as long as your electronic claim has the pertinent information necessary to process the claim.


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 18, 2009)

I concur with Margaret.  It is not necessary to send anesthesia records with electronic claims.  However, when you submit unusual circumstances (i.e. 22 modifier) you will want to indicate "Documentation available" in the Box 19 equivelant on the electronic claim.  This will prompt Medicare to request medical rationale if necessary for payment of the claim.

Also, it is our standard procedure the submit all non Medicare claims with the -22 modifier paper with a coverletter and medical rationale attached.  Our reasoning for this is in hopes that the payer will actually pay the claim correctly the first time. 

Julie, CPC


----------

